# Inspiration



## Pvt. Link (15 Sep 2013)

Hey folks first time posting just looking for some inspiration. Basically have been trying to get back into the Forces for almost two years now. I have had numerous ups and downs in the process I just found out for the second year in a row the trade I applied for has closed. I am just looking for some inspiration to keep on going. Any advice or helpful tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Brandonfw (16 Sep 2013)

Pvt. Link said:
			
		

> Hey folks first time posting just looking for some inspiration. Basically have been trying to get back into the Forces for almost two years now. I have had numerous ups and downs in the process I just found out for the second year in a row the trade I applied for has closed. I am just looking for some inspiration to keep on going. Any advice or helpful tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.



Inspiration eh? Well, for inspiration:

1. Think of this wonderful country and what you can do for it and everyone within it!
2. Keep your head up, things will always work out in the end.
3. Read and re-read the amazing stories from everyone on here about their process, how they overcame their obstacles to get to where they are now.
4. It's best to apply for more than just the one trade, just in case such inconveniences such as trades closing happens.
5. If you have the heart, and the mind to be in the military, and work hard towards your goal, you should eventually succeed!

Best of luck!

-Brandon


----------



## Pvt. Link (27 Sep 2013)

Thank you for those positive suggestions. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Van Gogh (14 Oct 2013)

Inspiration?
Well when talking to a recruiter and wondering how long the process will take he told me.
Don't worry. If you really want to get into the CF you will get in eventually, its just a matter of time !!!


----------



## Pvt. Link (20 May 2015)

Well its been a long road But I am 3 days from heading to BMQ. I am pretty excited!!! That is all for now. Ill post when I get back all graduated and what not!!


----------



## KingWongQc (20 May 2015)

congrats pvt. Link !

You wrote your story in 2013 and we are now in 2015 ! 

you're a good example of determination !

good luck at St. Jean !


----------



## Pvt. Link (20 May 2015)

Thank you very much it definitely took a long while!  There has been so many posts and stories on here that has kept me going over the years I am glad to finaly be on my way to being a Canadian Forces member.


----------



## jonathancharrier (20 May 2015)

Congrats on getting the news. I'm in the same boat as you. Been in the process for well over a year now. Still waiting for them to do my background check again as my application has expired. Did you maintain contact with the recruiting center ? I haven't been in contact with then for a few weeks now. Just debating on going in person to see the process. Nonetheless congrats on getting the call ! Best of luck !


----------



## Pvt. Link (20 May 2015)

I literally was on the phone with them every month so my file didn't expire. Im sure they all dreaded when my number came up lol (joke). I just kept at it and jumped through some paperwork hoops but it all worked out. Don't lose hope just keep at it! If its something you truly want it will happen. I am proof of that  :nod:


----------



## eharps (20 May 2015)

Congratulations! It is always good to read these sorts of stories.

I am currently going through the process as well and am looking forward to getting through my next steps, which are medical and interview.

If I may ask, what was your trade you were applying for? I saw you had a few "hoops" you had to jump through, were they things that came up through the process that slowed it down, or was it just waiting for the next steps that took so long for you?

Once again, congrats and hopefully I will be soon behind you!  

eharps


----------



## eharps (26 May 2015)

Some good news...

I received my email setting the dates for my interview and medical! Little steps, one at a time, still get you there.

Cheers,
eharps


----------

